# Remote Starter???



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Does anyone have experience getting a remote starter installed?
Suggest a brand?
Installer?
I didn't realize the potential conflict it might cause with the exisiting security features. I know that anything can be bi-passed, I jsut want to make sure that its done the right way.

Thanks in advance!

Keith


----------



## mfreedman (Jun 13, 2004)

kmccann said:


> Does anyone have experience getting a remote starter installed?
> Suggest a brand?
> Installer?
> I didn't realize the potential conflict it might cause with the exisiting security features. I know that anything can be bi-passed, I jsut want to make sure that its done the right way.
> ...


As I understand you can simply add a remote starter kit for about $ 149 (even less) but then you would have two keychain fobs to deal with. You can replace the keychain fob you have now with a new one that handles remote starter, door looks, etc., but the cost is quite expensive to add this option. I investigated this a bit at Best Buy and decide that for the money I would rather freeze.


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

mfreedman said:


> As I understand you can simply add a remote starter kit for about $ 149 (even less) but then you would have two keychain fobs to deal with. You can replace the keychain fob you have now with a new one that handles remote starter, door looks, etc., but the cost is quite expensive to add this option. I investigated this a bit at Best Buy and decide that for the money I would rather freeze.


Accctuuallllyyyyy....
Since the key has a built in transmitter for the ignition, adding a remote car starter isn't exactly as simple as putting in the 149$ remote starter into ur car and being done. You now have to take care of the key transmitter security feature by adding in a device that will be able to replicate the signal. I don't know much more about this though, so maybe someone else will fill in the gaps with details.

Lukasz


----------



## Starbucky (Oct 28, 2004)

Lukasz said:


> Accctuuallllyyyyy....
> Since the key has a built in transmitter for the ignition, adding a remote car starter isn't exactly as simple as putting in the 149$ remote starter into ur car and being done. You now have to take care of the key transmitter security feature by adding in a device that will be able to replicate the signal. I don't know much more about this though, so maybe someone else will fill in the gaps with details.
> 
> Lukasz



Hi,

A friend had a remote starter installed through the dealer and he needed to get an extra key (chipped) which was installed under the hood in a module.

I would probably prefer the key be broken so the chip is the only functionality. I dont think I'd like a key under the hood...i guess it's common though.

Replicating the signal like you said would be better.

I'm not really considering an autostart for my X as it's more expensive for manual trans kit and I also like to leave it in gear when parked... 
it would nice on those super cold mornings.

martin


----------



## Lukasz (Oct 14, 2004)

Starbucky said:


> Hi,
> 
> A friend had a remote starter installed through the dealer and he needed to get an extra key (chipped) which was installed under the hood in a module.
> 
> ...


That extra key module, that's actually what I was referring to, I just forgot the details :S I think the way it works is that you have the key hidden in one part of the car, and the unit has an antenna near the steering column so that it sends the signal to the anti-theft module as needed.
And yes...I agree, being able to start the car remotely would be extremely nice. But...considering the expense and work required, it's probably not worth it for most people. 
Also, I'd have to wonder about what the insurance company would do if they found out that you are bypassing an anti-theft system. I'd figure they'd either 
a) increase your premiums, 
b) strip you of your policy with them (i guess only in certain circumstances) or 
c) if you are very unlucky and exxy gets stolen, if they found out you bypassed the system then I'm sure they would find a way to penalize you.


----------



## kmccann (Jan 5, 2005)

Thanks for the for the input! Thats the kind of info. I was looking for. 

God knows we get penalized by insurance companys enough as it is without having to stoke the fire any more (as a sport bike rider I find my self to be a bit of an expert). 

I don't think that there is enough experience with this type of system to convince me to get in done. At least not this season. Maybe if I wait till next winter I'll feel a little more comfortable about defeting a major security feature. Then I'll have some time to find an installer I trust enough to work on her electrial system.


----------



## kaushen79 (Jan 19, 2005)

Hey there,

I just got my friend to install a starter in my car, he did it in less then 2 hrs. Basically in order to remote open the doors, he tapped into the security module (under the dash to the right of the steering column), and as for the trunk, he tapped directly into the trunk release switch.

Now for the key, what he did is cut my spare key (the maroon one) and took out the transponder chip, he then taped it to the sensor (behind the air bag on the steering wheel). Now when I start, it starts perfectly.... as for the insurance company, if the car does get stolen, I just have to make sure I get that peice of tape off before they see that we've bypassed the system.

Ok, now I have a question for you guys..... I am having trouble starting in the winter, have you guys ever faced that problem? I mean, when its -15 and so its fine, but when the temp drops to the -20 mark, i have loads of problems. My Mechaninc tells me that everything is fine, but I know its not cause I'm the one who has to hitch a ride to work.... any thoughts?


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

kaushen79 said:


> I am having trouble starting in the winter, have you guys ever faced that problem? I mean, when its -15 and so its fine, but when the temp drops to the -20 mark, i have loads of problems. My Mechaninc tells me that everything is fine, but I know its not cause I'm the one who has to hitch a ride to work.... any thoughts?


It was -29 the other morning. My 4-year-old Suzuki would barely start but the X-trail fired right up.
Maybe you should use your block heater?


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*AstroStart*

HI,

A friend of mine owns aa Lebeau store here in Montreal and he installed for me on my 1995 Altima an Astrostart Alarm/kill switch etc starter system. I never once had a problem with it. When I purchased my X-Trail he again istalled their top of the line model (Since I was getting it at cost) and I love the new model.

When the temerature hits a certain -?? point that I have set it to... it comes on and warms the car up for a few minutes, like my old one. I have two LCD remotes, that tell me every detail that is happening with the X-Trail. I have remotely turned on the X-trail in the morning to warm it up, turn on the rear defroster and it just works... 

My Insurance company gave me an additional discount for the system along with the etched serial numbers as well that they gave me a further discount for. 

So far I am very pleased with it... and yes they needed an extra key to wire the system properly with the Nissan built in features... they work together and do not void any warranties with Nissan.

Stephen


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*Astro System*



SCHESBH said:


> HI,
> 
> A friend of mine owns aa Lebeau store here in Montreal and he installed for me on my 1995 Altima an Astrostart Alarm/kill switch etc starter system. I never once had a problem with it. When I purchased my X-Trail he again istalled their top of the line model (Since I was getting it at cost) and I love the new model.
> 
> ...


Hi Stephen,

The system looks excellent and the added security features it provides, which compliment our existing system are just great.

I was also thinking about one of these gadgets, mainly to "cool" my car down in the super hot summer days in Australia when the car is parked outside.

What is the price range of these systems and are they available for sale to customers outside of Canada?

What is the maximmum range to transmit the commands to your car?


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

to get a remote start in a vehicle that has a chipped key you are typically going to add about $50 to the price... expect 45-75 extra to put the stock keyfob controls into the new fob(door lock and unlock etc...)


----------

